# my poor plecos



## jkh772 (Jun 13, 2007)

i don't know why but i can't keep any plecos in my tank, they usually die in a week or two. i have a commuity tank, 36 gallon with some tetras, danios, and rainbows. I looks like there is plenty of algae, so i've never supplemented with discs. whenever i get a pleco, it starts cleaning up the algae of the driftwood, walls, and plants, but after a week or so, it just hides under my driftwood, and then dies a week or so later. The other fish all appear healthy, but my algae eaters never last very long. any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

What are your water paramters? Ammonia? Nitrite? Nitrate? How long has the tank been set up? Is it cycled? What kind of plecos are you buying?


----------



## jkh772 (Jun 13, 2007)

i've had the tank for a few months now. I've had a 10 gallon for years, but I upgraded to the 36 gallon several months ago. i don't routinely check the ammonia/nitrate/nitrites since all the other fish seem to be pretty happy. are plecos more sensitive than other community fish? 

i have an undergravel filter that was handed down from my old tank, and i added an aquaclear 30 hang on tank filter. i know some people have strong feelings about the filters, but this was recommended by my lfs. 

i've had common plecos. this last one was a bluefin pleco. such a shame, it was beautiful.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

Hello,

This is beyond what is normally taught because it's really a bad idea to let water get out of control. However, fish can, and will, adapt to water quality parameters as they get outside the expected ranges slowly. An abrupt change kills everything, but slowly degrading water forces current inhabitants to change. I would strongly recommend testing ammonia/nitrite/nitrate as this sounds like what has happened with your tank.

Larry Vires


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

I also dont reccomend the use of undergravel filters, because unless they are frequently cleaned, they just produce more nitrates.


----------



## jkh772 (Jun 13, 2007)

so i finally went out and got a water testing kit. it showed pH 8, ammonia 0, nitrite 0 and nitrate 20. according to the kit, those numbers aren't bad, except the pH is a bit high. much better than i expected since i haven't checked the water in years. 

is the pH really too high? i have a few shubunkin goldfish and the testing kit says they like a more alkaline pH.

any other thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

Your pH is fine....its best when its stable, so I wouldn't try to alter it.

How often do you change the water and how much?

Common plecos are more carnivorous I believe, so you should supplement them with some bottom feeder pellets or wafers. They can get over a foot long though, so I don't suggest Commons for your tank. A Bristlenose or Rubbernose pleco, supplemented with algae wafers and bottom feeder wafers should do well.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I've had a Hi-Fin Butterfly Pleco for about a good 2 months, with no algae in my tank, and hes been doing great. if worse comes to worse, you can go out and buy some spirulina discs, but thats your decision and just like the person above me said, common plecos are a bit on the carnivorous side. so try and drop a few shimp pellets after turning your light off at night. good luck with your next pleco!


----------



## jkh772 (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks for the input. i got another bluefin (bn). i'm going to try the sprirulina disks. wish me luck.


----------

